# HELP me save my SpecV from the yard!!!



## SpecVPlz (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey guys,
So I picked up a 04 specv and not to long after owning it a 89 yr old man pulled out in front of me 
The car was totaled out but I bought It back. Its too much fun to let it go to the yard. Airbags never went off but it does need headlights, hood, bumper, and driver fender. The metal parts in the engine bay behind the drivers fender were crushed. The dealer has it for 300-400 and then they must be cut off and welded on.

All the junk yards around me say they don't have any 04+ sentras.
But I did find a yr 2000 in the yard with a mint front end.

So...my question is will the parts from the 2000 fit on my 2004?
It looks like the headlights are the same, but when I lift the hood it seems like the fenders bolt holes are in different spots. If it will fit, what other parts can I transfer over?

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

2000-2003 front end is different than the 04+. you'd need the whole shebang, fenders, headlights, bumper, hood from the 2000, and it'll look different than what you have now.

When you say they totalled it, and you bought it back, is it a salvage title? you need to look at the laws in your state regarding converting a salvate title to a rebuilt title.


----------

